

Forget about the technical co-founder (and don’t learn how to code) - kjemperud
http://thomas.do/post/66480929484/forget-about-the-technical-co-founder-and-dont-learn

======
kjemperud
This is advice aimed at people with a business background that still think
they need a "tech guy" to get anywhere with their startup idea. Show this to
all your friends bugging you to quit your job to work for equity (aka free) at
their "great" (and unproven) idea.

